# Need help on safely letting down a back-tension release.



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AGPank said:


> About 2 months ago I made the switch from a thumb trigger to a Whalen Hooker back tension release. I tried a couple hinge style in the past (Stan, Scott) and just didn't feel comfortable. At first I had problems with the release being too fast so I added a longer set screw for a slower release. I'm shooting much better, but I'm having problems when I want to let down and it's killing me at shoots. My indoor season started and the first week I had a miss on a let-down and shot 292. Next week no problem and a 297. This week another 2 problems and down to 286. Now last year I was a 280 shooter so I'm pleased with the improvement, but have to eliminate the accident shot on a let-down.
> 
> My shot process has been to draw back with thumb on the peg, anchor and align on target, then release my thumb, and begin the shot sequence of aiming and pulling with back tension. I think it's working well I've been shooting 40-47 x's and improving. The problem is often when I need to let down I've already released the thumb peg and when I reach to grab the peg again, I just don't seem to the release back to a safe position for let-down.
> 
> My friend recommended a release with a safety like the truball sweet spot, so I'm going to look for a 2 or 3 finger to try. His 4-finger just wasn't comfortable to me. Other suggestions are appreciated.




BEND your wrist,
and rotate the release 
so that the pinky finger moves CLOSER to the target

(end of the release opposite thumb barrel moves CLOSER to the target)

When you do this,
you cannot fire the release.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

relax yor ring finger off of the release and wrap your thumb around the peg. what had worked for me was placing the draw weight onto my thumb on the peg and my index finger


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

All advice is spot on, be concious of your arrow popping off the string and costng you 10 points. been there , done that.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

AGPank said:


> My friend recommended a release with a safety like the truball sweet spot, so I'm going to look for a 2 or 3 finger to try. His 4-finger just wasn't comfortable to me. Other suggestions are appreciated.


I'm the guy that skittered (is that a word?) an arrow down the lane in the last end of our championships last winter on a let-down. I'm not all that good but was clean up until then.

I use a sweet spot with a safety and have learned to rotate the release hard, then engage the safety. Now you can let down any way you want to safely.

One other thing......sometimes I find myself almost in a panic when I need to let down. I've learned to really make myself calm down when I feel the need to let down. Un-hold my breath, then take a deep breath. The shot isn't going to happen so there is no pressure. Easier to not make a mistake.

I forgot. I use the 4 finger model but shoot it with 3 fingers. Works good and watching the line on shoots it's really not all that uncommon to shoot one that way.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

One other thing ... I also believe taht it is important to actually practice letting down in a controlled and safe environment. When you know you have letting down under control, it is one lessthing to worry about at a tournament. 

Letting downs must be as much part of your shot routine as drawing, aiming and shooting.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

goeie punt Fevertree


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

dont point it towards me:behindsof


----------

